# Just snoozin'



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Caught Polly finding a snuggly place to snooze this morning...










Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous picture! Miss Polly has grown up so much!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just look at that face, scrumptious xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photo! Now we need a body pic too to see her coat - looks like it has grown a lot!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. those eyes. that nose...


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is so cute.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a photo to frame to me, lovely scrummy kissy face!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah Miss Polly, you are gorgeous.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cutie pie


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous photo.. Lovely contrast next to the white sheets 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yayyyy! The gorgeous miss polly! She so sweet  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Polly is a little poppet .. That photo is lovely, just makes you want to snuggle under the covers with her lol


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a beautiful monkey!!! KISSES for that nose!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Toffin looks scrummy - a toffee sandwich


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you all so much. Will try to get a full body one if she would just stand still!

Read these just after putting Miss P into time out for an over excited nip to my husband's hand. For all thy faults, we love you still...

Toffin
x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

How adorable is Miss Polly! She is beautiful.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Time out is a wonderful thing! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

